# Cleaned my skylines mucky engine bay up



## Padawan scrub (Feb 21, 2009)

This is my first attempt at an engline bay detail. Cleaning 13 years of grime took a couple of days in total. 
Removing the old flaky paint from the air intake was the most time consuming job. The car dealer must of had a go at it with a rattle can, problem is there was overspray all over the fuel rail and throttle linkage. The cam cover was roughly done with a tin of halfords satin black, it was so damn windy here yesterday! but that's another job to do properly when the weather is better.

Surfex was used to get the grime off, i love this stuff! megs vinyl and rubber took care of the final finish also SRP was used on the painted parts.

Here's a before pic:










And an after shot:










Side view:










By no means perfect but should be easier in future to keep clean. Must say thanks to all the tips i've picked up from browsing this forum :thumb:

I've also finished protecting the arches with dynax-s50. The r33 skylines have a habit of the front suspension turrets rotting out. It's a design fault and will probably effect all of them at some time. Luckily mine seem ok at the moment and are now well protected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

its a vast improvement from the befores, good job


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

job well done :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Massive improvement there, mate. Looks great :thumb: :thumb: And as you say, once the big initial clean up job is done, it's easy from then on to just keep on top of it


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

looks ace! nice work. stonking car


----------



## Padawan scrub (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers fellas


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Job well done! They are one fiddly engine bay to get around and take a fair amount of time to do properly. I'm still finding areas to do in mine although some obligatory bling is finding it's way under there .

Mine when I got the car:









And now:









Just wait till you buy the first shiny bits... It's all downhill (with an empty wallet) from there! .


----------



## Padawan scrub (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers! 

Excellent work there! that is one seriously nice engine bay, impressive  Exactly right about them being a bit fiddly to get around, especially when i look at other engine bays.

I've so far resisted the temptation to add a little under bonnet bling but i'm leaning towards some carbon goodies. I really need to get an after market ecu like the apexi power fc and go for a good remap first tho 

Cant quite tell from your pics, is your car midnight purple? i love that colour. What specs you running?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, good old MP1. Yours looks like the dark met blue? (can't remember the code). Like Midnight Purple, it looks awesome when clean.

Car is stage 1 inc things like ecu etc. Most of it was already done in Japan and whoever owned it out there did it all properly. All I really had to add was the downpipes and then just done a few more breathing mods like the hardpipes and swapped the Nismo exhaust for an extemely loud Buddy Club jobbie (much happier ).

Whats been done with yours and how long you had it?

Cheers .


----------



## Padawan scrub (Feb 21, 2009)

Well spotted it is indeed deep marine blue BN6 

Some nice mods there, these engines sound gorgeous - loud exhaust all the way!

I'm in a similar boat with the mods, almost stage 1 also carried out in Japan. Also have bilstein suspension, blitz bovs and genuine 400r rear spolier blades. Had the car since October but it was off the road for the winter so i'm just getting used to it. 

I plan to have it mapped by tweenie rob from TR racing in Harlow, was down there yesterday and met the friendly chaps. My friend bought a R33 Gtr monster built by RK tuning, its producing 816 bhp.. scary


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah cool! I know Tweenie Rob well so you'll be in very safe hands!

I've only driven mine twice this year so far so the Skyline smile is finding it's way back to me 

If your local theres a GTROC meet at Ace the last weekend of March which normally gets a pretty good turn out .


----------



## Padawan scrub (Feb 21, 2009)

Good to hear you are enjoying the skyline again  

Ace cafe is a bit far for me i'm afraid, sounds like a good night tho.


----------



## Twellsie (Mar 20, 2009)

looks good mate, think I am going to have ago at mine at the weekend


----------



## timsri2.6v6 (Mar 23, 2009)

well done mate, looks a lot better


----------

